# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Обновление ЗУП на 3.1.21.75 - не проводятся Отпуск и БЛ

## Ninaugntu

Помогите пожалуйста, после обновления ЗУП 8 на 3.1.21.75 при создании документов Отпуск и Больничный выходит ошибка и доки не проводятся.
Ошибка:  {(41, 10)}: Поле не входит в группу "СведенияОДоходахНДФЛ.Дохо  дМежрасчетногоПериода"
ИЛИ <<?>>СведенияОДоходахНДФЛ.До  ходМежрасчетногоПериода
{ОбщийМодуль.УчетНДФЛ.Моду  ь(3994)}:    ДанныеУчетаДоходов = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();
{Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(12860)  }:    НДФЛ = УчетНДФЛ.РассчитатьНалогП  ОсновнойСтавке(
{Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(12831)  }:        НДФЛ = РезультатРасчетаНДФЛ();
{Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(10005)  }:        РассчитатьНДФЛ();
{Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(694)}:    РассчитатьЗарплатуСлужебн  ый();
{Документ.Отпуск.Форма.Форм  аДокумента.Форма(2860)}:    МенеджерРасчета.Рассчитат  Зарплату();

Заранее благодарю

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Помогите пожалуйста, после обновления ЗУП 8 на 3.1.21.75 при создании документов Отпуск и Больничный выходит ошибка и доки не проводятся.
> Ошибка:  {(41, 10)}: Поле не входит в группу "СведенияОДоходахНДФЛ.Дохо  дМежрасчетногоПериода"
> ИЛИ <<?>>СведенияОДоходахНДФЛ.До  ходМежрасчетногоПериода
> {ОбщийМодуль.УчетНДФЛ.Моду  ь(3994)}:    ДанныеУчетаДоходов = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();
> {Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(12860)  }:    НДФЛ = УчетНДФЛ.РассчитатьНалогП  ОсновнойСтавке(
> {Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(12831)  }:        НДФЛ = РезультатРасчетаНДФЛ();
> {Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(10005)  }:        РассчитатьНДФЛ();
> {Обработка.МенеджерРасчета  Зарплаты.МодульОбъекта(694)}:    РассчитатьЗарплатуСлужебн  ый();
> {Документ.Отпуск.Форма.Форм  аДокумента.Форма(2860)}:    МенеджерРасчета.Рассчитат  Зарплату();
> ...


Добрый день!
Установите патч *EF_60001098*

----------

Ninaugntu (22.04.2022)

----------


## Ninaugntu

спасибо огромное, все норм провелось

----------

